# Should my kitten go outside??



## Frances1234 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

This is my first post and I havent even got my kitten yet!!

My partner has wanted a cat for the last 3 years but I always said 'No!!!' as I grew up with an extremely vicious cat- that would try and claw me and my brother if we got close- but he loved my mum!!!

However, he then started talking about Dogs and that would be far worse- as we are too lazy and work long hours- it would not be fair.

So, we went kitten shopping and found a lovely little black ball of fluff (which was impossible to not love) and he arrives on the 19th March- not long now.

Sorry- I appear to have rambled on about my life story!!

Anyway, I have researched on a large scale (thanks to this forum) all about Kittens and am now very excited- thanks!!

Now for my question-

Should I let my Kitten outside?

I know it will need injections etc and probably develop a little bit more.

Here is our situation- we have a semi detached property on a main road. There is a 5 foot wall and gate stopping the cat from going to the front but he could always jump on the wall and then drop down onto the pavement. Its a very busy road at most times of the day and I work from home three days a week!

To the rear we have a courtyard garden (no grass) and a large wall at the back. On the otherside of the wall is fields.
I worry that maybe the wall is too high and he might go over and not be able to get back. 

My partner says it cruel to leave him in- what do you think?
Is it cruel to let him out and find him run over?
How about a lead and harness.
What age should I let him out.
He will be 6 weeks on the 19th March- I know its too young but owner wants it gone by then. 

Thanks guys!!! (Sorry for rambling)


----------



## ambercat (May 4, 2009)

Frances1234 said:


> So, we went kitten shopping and found a lovely little black ball of fluff (which was impossible to not love) and he arrives on the 19th March- not long now.
> 
> Should I let my Kitten outside?


Welcome! 

The road is a worry I would have thought - would it be possible to cat proof your back garden? so that he can enjoy outside space, but still be safe. There are kits for this, but it can also be successfully DIY'd.


----------



## tordis (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Frances and welcome to the forum! Hope you'll find loads of useful information here. 
Indoor vs outdoor is a debate that seems neverending. While some people think that it's cruel to keep a cat indoors, others claim the outside world is too dangerous for cats and it's risky to let them out. I personally wouldn't let my cat out, but that decision is only yours to make. The main road sounds dangerous, though, and once your cat's out, you have no way of telling where he chooses to go.
If you do decide to let your cat out, make sure he gets all the vaccinations and is neutered, otherwise he may accidentally become a father 
Is there absolutely no way to convince the owner to keep the kitten for another two weeks at least, until he's 8 weeks old?


----------



## Frances1234 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello.

We now have our kitten- we spoke to our Vet and he said 6 weeks is fine to take him home as long as he is eating properly and seems well developed mentally.

We had his check up on Saturday and that went well. 
The Vet said that 60% of Cats are killed on the road- huge number.

He also said that last week three cats were killed on my road- frightening!!!

I guess I will just have to see how he gets on inside and go from there.

We have had a look at Cat fencing and its definitely something to consider- thanks!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Congrats on your new baby, can we see pics?:thumbup:


----------



## meeka's-mom (Aug 17, 2009)

I was like you and very undecided about letting Meeka out so I did resolve to keep her as an indoor kitty. She hit nine months without wanting to go outside then one day she bolted through the back door and was very curious, I let her have a sniff round for 10 mins and bought her back in, I let her have 10 mins every couple of hours (during day time) and gradually built it up, she loves going out but she has never gone out of the garden, even when her friend visits she never follows him! She has never ventured out to the front of the house and gets quite scared when the front door is open as it is quite a busy road. 
I guess keeping her in for as long as I did and having a huge garden has made her quite the home kitty and I have been really lucky that she ventures no further than the top of the garden.
My point is that perhaps the longer you can keep your kitty in the less they will travel, or maybe that's just my cat lol.
Now if only I could persuade her not to poop on my plants 
Sorry for the long post and rambling x Good luck with your new fur baby x


----------



## Louise-c (Mar 17, 2010)

I have exactly the same question. My cat is now 1 and I only take him out on a lead. He wakes us up at 4.30 every morning, and I do wonder if letting him would make a difference? Perhaps tire him out??? I just worry as he has had 1 year in, would he be scared outside??
HELP!!


----------



## Frances1234 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi.

I had actually heard that before from someone else who let their Cat out later in life- which made it quite nervous of being outdoors, which is exactly what I want!!!
I think I wait a while and get his injections done etc and see how he goes.

I cant believe the kind of person I have become now I have him- I feel so protective of him. Imagining watching him going outside is horrific!!!


----------

